# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Помогите оформить статью в Википедии

## Виталик

Предлагают удалить. Статья о нашем портале http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airforce.ru. Помогите наполнить информацией.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

А зачем это нужно?

----------


## Виталик

Уже не нужно, Александр, Статью удалили. Того , что я знал о сайте Airforce оказалось слишком мало для энциклопедической значимости. :-( 
Эту тему можно закрыть.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Может это мое брюзжание, но смысла в ней никакого. Что вы хотели там написать то? Надеюсь, не биографию Димы Срибного? Сделайте лучше какой-нибудь материал на близкую вам тему и разместите на самом Airforce.ru. Для популяризации такого узкоспециального ресурса интересны материалы по теме, а не статья на Википедии, а взаимные ссылки по известным сайтам и так есть.

----------


## An-Z

> Может это мое брюзжание, но смысла в ней никакого. ....


Так точно! Тема закрыта...

----------

